
Show HN: HelpCenter.io – FAQ / knowledge base for every project - ivanpenchev
https://helpcenter.io
======
ivanpenchev
I’ve started the HelpCenter.io project with the main idea to provide an
affordable solution for every solo entrepreneur or business to quickly create
help centers for their app/service/product thus reap the benefits of having
one. The app has recently went out of beta and we are up for releasing a new
dashboard design and more great features this year.

Feel free to give it a try with our 14 days free trial which won’t ask for
payment details unless you decide to give us a chance. Many people ask why we
don’t have a free subscription plan and I would like to explain. There are few
reasons for this and the most prominent one is “quality” — more specifically 2
types of quality.

First, the quality we want to provide. No business is able to persistently
provide good service for free and even 1 customer has their operational costs.
We are building a sustainable product and we can guarantee that we won’t shut
it down even if we only have 1 user.

Second, the quality of the websites being created with helpcenter.io. Anybody
would like to be sure that their help center is in a good company, not
surrounded by all kinds of crappy websites. We can provide such guarantee only
when everybody has to pay for this service.

Hope you like what we are building and striving for. Looking forward for any
feedback and ideas you might have.

